# 'Miracle' saved teenager's eye after chair assault



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Althought the article describes the image as an "x-ray" (it's more likely computed tomography), this a wicked looking injury.

http://www.theage.com.au/news/national/miracle-saves-teens-eye/2007/04/19/1176697005264.html


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

wow thats a cool one


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Too bad for the injury but the xray pic is pretty cool


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I think i saw that on TV...hell who knows they always have some kind of creepy thing that happens to people on the television.


----------

